# Dr. Deadly...pre- and post-op



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Deadly is about to undergo a little surgery...adding click-in joints so his arms can be switched without separating the body halves...ready, frenzied neighbors? 

Everything washed, prepped, and ready for work. I glued the parts for extra strength and puttied the more pronounced seams. Areas to be carved away were marked with a red Sharpie:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This arm requires the addition of a small tab, made from Evergreen sheet styrene:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The tool of choice, fitted with a small dental burr. Tisn't Mark McGovern's Magnagouger but should serve well:







Wonder if this is the first time Dr. Deadly has been on the receiving end of a sharp instrument... :devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You call that a Dremel? Where's the nitrous lines?  Where do you put the racing fuel in? I bet it's not even supercharged.....

Seriously though, great idea for a WIP James!!:thumbsup: 
Please keep us posted as you make your mods.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez, Chris, were you just lurking there or what?! :wave:
Have the post-op pics on hand as well...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

"they seek me here... they seek me there...."

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Surgery is over and Dr. Deadly didn't let out a whimper (due to the fact his head wasn't attached ) . Here are the finished mods--right:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The modified tab joint:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Another view of the shoulder alterations:















coming next week...paint WIP pics...and soon...Doc's even more disturbed cousin... :devil:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

James: thanks for sharing your techique. What a good idea!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you liked it, mrmurph! Hope some other guys try this with their MS figures! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

A good idea! :thumbsup:
My Dr. deadly gave processing same as you, too.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Glad you liked it, mrmurph! Hope some other guys try this with their MS figures! :thumbsup:


Excellent Idea James :thumbsup: Got to give this a try !
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That _is_ a good idea!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I gotta be the tenth one to say....good idea! That is a clever way to get posable arms.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yasutoshi, Denis, K-J, D-F, thanks for the comments, guys! Much appreciated! So now, without further ado, let the painting commence! Here's the arms and head with base coat applied...I used a light gray-green I had originally planned to use for my second Nossy but it suits the bad doctor very well...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bit o' early detailing also done on the head...next, drybrushing to really give his skin an eerie look:







Apple Barrel Kiwi mixed with the base skin color makes for creepiness, don't you think?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

A couple closer shots of Dr. D's creepy cranium:























DEFINITELT a face only a mother could love...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

As Dr. Deadly's tailor, I told him pin-stripes would have a slimming effect..."I guarantee it!" (with apologies to George Zimmer)...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The goodfreak doctor's coming along splendidly James! I love the pinstriped trousers:thumbsup:. I can't wait to see how he looks once he's all together...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Chris! Did make one change to the face since taking the pics...wasn't completely happy with the darker green lips so I went back to the base skin color...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...Areas to be carved away were marked with a red Sharpie...


Mmhmm, aha, yes, I see...

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> This arm requires the addition of a small tab, made from Evergreen sheet styrene...


Very ingenious.

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...Wonder if this is the first time Dr. Deadly has been on the receiving end of a sharp instrument... :devil:


Hah! If it *had* been the 'Gouger, we'd know!

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> Surgery is over...


Too bad this thread wasn't available to Michael Jackson before he got started on his love affair with the knife.

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> The modified tab joint...


Brilyunt!

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> Another view of the shoulder alterations...


Brilyunter! Would it be too much to infer that your technique for attaching Dr. D's arms was inspired by Aurora's Alfred E. Neuman kit? If so, as Sir Laurence Olivier said, "If yer gonna steal, steal from the best".

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...I used a light gray-green I had originally planned to use for my second Nossy but it suits the bad doctor very well...


EEEWWWWW!! Deadie, that base color is very close to the flesh tone that Jack Pierce used on Boris Karloff as the Frankenstein Monster. Check it out:









Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...DEFINITELT a face only a mother could love...


I dunno. My mother defintelt loves *my* face (she says), and that's gotta be a stretch...

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> As Dr. Deadly's tailor, I told him pin-stripes would have a slimming effect...


*Dr. Deadly has the same tailor as the Polar Lights Phantom of the Opera??!? :freak:*

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...wasn't completely happy with the darker green lips so I went back to the base skin color...


Ah c'mon, deadie - get some hair on it! If Tom Welling can go through every episode of _Smallville _wearing pink lipstick, Dr. Deadly can surely sport a little Danny DeVito-Penguin-slime green?

Mark McG.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, so far this kit looks very interesting! 
(_Sounds like the german guy from Laugh-In_)

I take it that this particular kit did not have poseable arms to start with?
I thought all the MS kits had moveable arms...maybe it was just two sets of arms but they were not poseable???

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...Hope some other guys try this with their MS figures! :thumbsup:


You know, you hear a lot about the decline of our hobby these days and yet - look how much more we have. Back when I was building the original Monster Scenes issues, it was a solitary occupation. I'd build a model, then park it on a shelf. Maybe the odd visitor would see it but mostly I was working in a vacuum. Then there was that long stretch of the 1980s when Aurora's figure models became fond memories.

Now we have a renaissance of manufacturers who are not only repopping Aurora models, but even going that company one better with subjects Aurora never tackled. The manufacturers, their retailers, and most importantly, we modelers, can all communicate with other through the Internet - something that goes light years beyond anything available back in the 1960s. So tell me again about this terrible decline?

Back to this topic - yes deadie, this is a terrific idea. The big seam around the bodies of the Monster Scenes figures, the result of the snap-fit feature that allows the alternate limbs to be interchanged, is just unacceptable if I wanted to build them to competition quality (and yes, I do). Either I would have had to build two of each figure with the alternate arms/legs cemented in place, or I might have a "spare parts bin" of unused arms and legs for the Giant Insect on which to munch. And as there will *hopefully* be further MS reissues in the future, whatever poses I place my figures in today might not work with the succeeding kits - as it stands now, Dr. Deadly has no freaking _lab_, for corn's sake! But your solution opens up a host of possibilities, and I for one am very grateful to you for sharing it.

Thanks, and have a great weekend, deadie!

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> ...maybe it was just two sets of arms but they were not poseable???MMM


That's right, MMM, you had to crack the body apart if you wanted to switch the limbs. That's the brilliance of deadie's technique - now we can close up the figures and still be able to alternate the arms. What a great inspiration with which to start the weekend!

Mark McG.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just for clarification..they were moveable...just couldn't change or replace the arms...correct?

It is indeed a GREAT idea!

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

They were (and are) moveable and could be interchanged, MMM - but then as now, you have to unsnap the torso halves in order to remove and replace the arms. The beauty of deadie's idea is that you can cement the torso closed and then putty over the seam for a nicely finished figure while still having the option of using the alternate parts.

Mark McG.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

You're doing a great job Deadmaninc! The Doctor is my all time favorite kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks ever so much, guys...especially YOU, Mark! :wave: High praise from one of our heavy hitters! Hunch, if you like Dr. Deadly, wait 'til you meet his even more disturbed cousin...:devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Ah c'mon, deadie - get some hair on it! If Tom Welling can go through every episode of _Smallville _wearing pink lipstick, Dr. Deadly can surely sport a little Danny DeVito-Penguin-slime green?
> 
> Mark McG.


Oh, I have something in mind there, Mark...heh heh heh...:devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

He's looking great mate!!
BTW I got your email
You should send it to Denis!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was looking over the Dr. today...planning the next round of painting...and it struck me that what I've got going here, with a couple minor changes, is an amped-up version of one of the original 1970's MS pre-paints...:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. D is looking great so far - Nice idea on the arms for sure!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Dr. Deadly's Fiendish Finale*

After Dr. Deadly's visit to Men's Wearhouse, time to swing by the chopping maul...heh heh I mean shopping mall... for a dab of cosmetic work...shading and...oops, Doc, y'got a little...uh...drool?...going on there...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like Dr. Deadly needs to pay a visit to the Hair Club for Men...and maybe a little Grecian Formula...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Time to complete the wardrobe...coat and apron...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...gloves...better hope Willy Wonka doesn't find out Dr. D's swiped his gloves...those Oompa-Loompas can be nasty buggers...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...you'd think a guy would clean up for a formal portrait...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

There you have it, frenzied neighbors! Thanks for sticking with me to the end and for all the kind words. Hopefully you'll be interested in future WIP pics as well...so for now, in the words of John Zacherle...
"good night...whatever you are..."
...heh heh heh...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> There you have it, frenzied neighbors!...heh heh heh...


Deadie,

While I admire your work on Dr. Deadly, I really *really *think you should take a break from reading the Monster Scenes instructions and watching Zacherly videos for awhile.  Your color palette for the good (rather, perversely evil) Doctor and his accoutrements is outstanding. And _I'd like to_ compliment you on the restaint you showed with the blood...

Can't wait to see the rest of your MS collection come to - life? :freak:

Mark McG.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Mark! I have a couple more Victim kits that I have plans for...and there will be FAR less restraint with the blood when I introduce you to Dr. Deadly's far more disturbed cousin...:devil:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadie,

To quote a great thinker not unlike myself, namely, Alfred E. Neuman: "ECCHHH!!!"

Have a great weekend,

Mark McG.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Back atcha, Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## stunttunneler (May 8, 2009)

I think blood gives the kit a nice style. Congrats on another good build, friend.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I concur with Mark! Your choice of paints is excellent and the step by step instrux are great!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. Needs more blood though.... Just joking James! He's come up well and thanks for leading us through your mods.
Now we've gotta meet the cuz' ! I hope he shows up soon....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Be careful what you wish for, Chris...especially in this individual's case...heh heh heh...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Let me just say this...Dr. Deadly's cousin makes Hannibal Lecter look like a choirboy... :devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

COOL!!! We'll have to introduce him to Denis and his guillotines and flowerbeds.....:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone call my name?...I was just sharpening my...er.. pruning shears...Hey Great job on Dr.Deadly...Looks like he's been to one of my family reunions...can't wait to meet the cousin...sounds like a fine chap:freak:
mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love it! :thumbsup:
I couldn't stop looking at the striped pants and then the blood all over him! 

What a combination!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Denis and MMM! Glad Doc has been such a hit with everyone!


----------

